# So. California 12 day tour end of March - help pleas



## consciouspilot (Feb 25, 2004)

I have 12 days to do a bike tour at the end of March, early April 2006. I am coming from the Northeast and looking for sunshine and reasonable weather. I am considering renting a car to drive to a base town and do multiple day trips from there, then maybe on to another town to do more of the same. I would like to try and avoid major cities and heavy traffic if possible. I am also considering the AZ and NM but it seems that it will be too cold at that time of year. I would be thinking day rides of between 60 -120 miles per day with a couple of non riding days in there as well. I love climbing. Solvang keeps coming up on the radar but any suggestions or links would be greatly appreciated. My starting point could really be anywhere in the state. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Solvang all the way I live 30 min. away and ride there all the time. One of the best in the world IMO. Make sure you do Figueroa Mountain 

http://www.uspsprocycling.com/featurefile/rv_2004jan28.htm

http://www.centralcoastcycling.com/

Or give my shop a call www.bikebarn.net 805-925-2875

Tony


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

consciouspilot said:


> I have 12 days to do a bike tour at the end of March, early April 2006. I am coming from the Northeast and looking for sunshine and reasonable weather. I am considering renting a car to drive to a base town and do multiple day trips from there, then maybe on to another town to do more of the same. I would like to try and avoid major cities and heavy traffic if possible. I am also considering the AZ and NM but it seems that it will be too cold at that time of year. I would be thinking day rides of between 60 -120 miles per day with a couple of non riding days in there as well. I love climbing. Solvang keeps coming up on the radar but any suggestions or links would be greatly appreciated. My starting point could really be anywhere in the state. Thanks in advance for your help.



Being from SoCal I would 2nd Gambo suggestion......cental coast inland has some fantastic rides with very good odds of better than decent weather.....


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

consciouspilot said:


> I have 12 days to do a bike tour at the end of March, early April 2006. I am coming from the Northeast and looking for sunshine and reasonable weather. I am considering renting a car to drive to a base town and do multiple day trips from there, then maybe on to another town to do more of the same. I would like to try and avoid major cities and heavy traffic if possible. I am also considering the AZ and NM but it seems that it will be too cold at that time of year. I would be thinking day rides of between 60 -120 miles per day with a couple of non riding days in there as well. I love climbing. Solvang keeps coming up on the radar but any suggestions or links would be greatly appreciated. My starting point could really be anywhere in the state. Thanks in advance for your help.


Think about Ventura County also. The Tour of California will pass through next month on Highway 150 from Carpenteria, through Ojai, to Santa Paula and into Thousand Oaks. Lot's of great back roads in nice condition with little traffic. The climb up Highway 33 from Ojai to Rose Valley is 12 miles plus at a 6% average. 
Also, Santa Barbara is 30 miles up PCH from Ventura, or take the mountain route over Casitas Pass down into Carp. Lot's of nice riding in the Santa Barbara area...we do a 58 mile loop above the city in the foothills that finishes with a long run along the coast. If you want a good, long climb in Santa Barbara, Gibraltor Road above the SB Mission will work you over quite nicely. You could also ride that if based in Solvang.
All in all...there is great riding around the whole central/south coast area...but do beware that spring time means major howling wind from the west from mid morning until late afternoon. Start your rides in the early a.m. and avoid most of it.


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

*If you can come a week or two earlier...*

The Solvang Century and Half Century will be on March 11.

http://www.bikescor.com/solvang/welcome.htm


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The San Luis Obispo area might be worth checking out. It is about 50 miles north of Solvang. I also second the notion of Ventura County. The area around Ojai and Lake Casitas would be nice(about 50 miles south of Solvang).


----------

